# Turkey Question??



## PreemieMom (Jul 11, 2012)

My 6 month old Royal Palm tom is housed with a Crested Mallard Drake. They are the only two birds housed here. About 2 months ago they were in a dog attack. They were the only surviving birds out of a flock of 40. Anyway he had no marks on him but his hen was lost in the attack. Anyway about a week ago he developed swelling on his face just under his eyes. One side looks better but has a bright red circle on it where the swelling is going down. The other side of his face is swelled up a bit more with no red spot. I cant post a picture until tomorrow but before I call the vet in does anyone have any idea with this could possibly be or has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like a bee sting or a spider bite. Time should take care of it.


----------

